# Looking for a Yorkie/Apso Lapso ??



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Hi guys!! 
It's been a while since I have been on here to "play"..been a busy summer for my family, so hopefully I can get back to "chatting" with everyone once school starts up again! 

Got a question for ya'll..I saw a really cute puppy this summer--part Yorkie part Apso Lapso..the CUTEST thing I have ever seen!!! I have searched the internet and cannot find anything..haven't had a chance to check out petfinder as of yet..if anyone knows of any info, please let me know!! Hope everyone is having a great summer!! 
Thanks again, 
Shell


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a correction: it's Lhasa Apso, not Apso Lapso.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

there are lots of cute, small, mixed breeds at your local humane society that never make it onto petfinder. I'd look there.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I second the suggestion to look in the shelter(s). Lots of little designer dogs looking for loving homes. Please give them a chance.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

I know all about the shelters, as I am the neighborhood queen for rescuing dogs and cats..my Yorkie is the ONLY dog I have ever bought as all of our other animals are rescues. Just wondering if anyone has heard about the "Lhasa Apso"/ Yorkie mix (my bad on the mispronunciation-sorry), as to attitude, mature size, etc.. Have also heard of the "Morkie", but here in West. CO, we are more of a farm community then a "designer dog" community, so am just wondering WHO on here knows anything about them since I am sure "I" am not the ONLY one aware of them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Mixed breeds, even those with cutesy names like "Malti-poo", are still mixed breeds, so there isn't a standard for how they'll turn out. A Lhasa Aspo/Yorkie mix might be more like a Lhasa, it might be more like a Yorkie, or it might be a mixture of both. A Maltese/Poodle mix ("Malti-poo") might be more like a Maltese, more like a Poodle, or a mixture of both. You can't be sure until you meet the individual dog in question. Someone who is considering a mixed dog should look up what the breed traits of the dogs in the mix are, and expect some combination of the breeds.

A lot of people feel that deliberately breeding mixed puppies is irresponsible, since so many mixed breed pups are dying in shelters, and that buying a mixed puppy from someone who deliberately breeds mixes would be supporting that irresponsibility. The local shelters where I live frequently have small mixed-breed dogs (what mix---who knows? They mostly look the same anyway), so you might be able to find a Lhasa mix pup at your local shelter.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Definitly a Hybrid and there are breeders on the Internet if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Patt said:


> Definitly a Hybrid and there are breeders on the Internet if that's what you are looking for.


they are not hybrids...... 

they are the same species.... different breeds of the same species 

what they are is 

mutts...... 

expensive mutts...... 

s


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Shalva said:


> they are not hybrids......
> 
> they are the same species.... different breeds of the same species
> 
> ...


According to The American Canine Hybrid Club a hybrid dog is a mix between two or more purebred dogs (usually two). Maybe this is just their interpretation? Or am I reading it wrong.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Patt said:


> Definitly a Hybrid and there are breeders on the Internet if that's what you are looking for.


They are the same species. so they are not hybrids. as for a breeder. I would never ever look for a breeder who breeds a mix on purpose. They are just back yard breeders, out for one thing, $.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

1. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.

2. "Hybrid" is perfectly appropriate to describe the intentional mixing of purebreds. While not scientifically correct, it's use to describe tomatoes, roses, etc. is accepted in common usage.

3. Any "reputable" breeder who re-homes their no longer useful or successful show dogs or breeding stock are no different then the people re-homing their dogs on craigslist because they are moving, and have no business critizicing hybrid breeders.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> 1. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.
> 
> 2. "Hybrid" is perfectly appropriate to describe the intentional mixing of purebreds. While not scientifically correct, it's use to describe tomatoes, roses, etc. is accepted in common usage.
> 
> 3. Any "reputable" breeder who re-homes their no longer useful or successful show dogs or breeding stock are no different then the people re-homing their dogs on craigslist because they are moving, and have no business critizicing hybrid breeders.


I have NEVER rehomed one of my dogs so lets put that to rest ...... 

Hybrid is a way of trying to fool the public into thinking that these dogs are anything but mutts..... and thus be able to line the pockets of disreputable breeders who want to make money.... you can call it what you want but a mutt is a mutt..... and it is not scientifically correct..... nor is it ethical..... 
and puppies are not roses or tomato's 

I suggest you look around petfinder some more and you will find LOTS of small dogs......



Patt said:


> According to The American Canine Hybrid Club a hybrid dog is a mix between two or more purebred dogs (usually two). Maybe this is just their interpretation? Or am I reading it wrong.


well just goes to show that people can say anything they want on the internet can't they???? they use the term hybrid to try and fool people into thinking that their mutts are stronger and healthier and such than other dogs because they have hybrid vigor..... they like the word hybrid.... 

the reality is I can call my house a mansion on the internet and that doesn't make it anything more than a 1.5 story cape. 
s


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> 1. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.


You should come check out Sioux City, Iowa's, Animal Control shelter. They're just overrun with little matted white dogs. They aren't so cute, because they haven't been groomed. What breed mix they are, I don't know, because they're so dirty and matted. But once they got cleaned up, I'll bet you'd have a lot of adorable Malti-poos, Schnoodles, Shih-poos, and whatever other silly little names you could think up for them. They only keep them a week, too, so plenty of them are PTS every day.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the info in Hybrid...


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know where others are, but I'm in Southern Ontario and I've seen quite a few cute,small dogs in the shelter---and yes, some are purebreds.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's the link to Sioux City's AC shelter page, in case anybody wants to take a road trip to Iowa to get a little Shih-poo! http://www.siouxcityanimalcontrol.com/dogs.htm


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Here's the link to Sioux City's AC shelter page, in case anybody wants to take a road trip to Iowa to get a little Shih-poo! http://www.siouxcityanimalcontrol.com/dogs.htm


I wished I didn't look. So sad, all those guys needing homes and none available. 

We just had a new puppy store open in a nearby town.  I told one lady that bought a Chi, she just killed one dog at the shelter. Of couse she wasn't too happy with that remark, but realized it was true.  BTW the Chi is a sick puppy. I hope to get that shop shut down.

OOPS Shell07, sorry your thread got hijacked........ I'm outta here..


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> 1. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.
> .


I dont know where you are. But here (Southern Ontario) there is MANY small breed dogs and purebred dogs (large, small, medium, xtra large ect) all in shelters. Plenty of them. We have about 8 or 9 shelters in my immediate area, all filled with purebreds and small breeds (many small purebred rescues int eh area)


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> 1*. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.*
> 
> 2. "Hybrid" is perfectly appropriate to describe the intentional mixing of purebreds. While not scientifically correct, it's use to describe tomatoes, roses, etc. is accepted in common usage.
> 
> 3. Any "reputable" breeder who re-homes their no longer useful or successful show dogs or breeding stock are no different then the people re-homing their dogs on craigslist because they are moving, and have no business critizicing hybrid breeders.


1. Im assuming this is a joke. I can take you to every shelter in my area and show you anywhere from 100-500 dogs in a DAY that meet the small, cute, and often purebred criteria.

2.* IN dogs*, hybrid is used as ignorant slang. It isn't an accepted term of professional dog people, unlike the use of "hybrid" when describing plants, where it is accepted. The main problem with the term is the asumption of hybrid vigor.


To the OP. Its a mutt, you can't determine temprament of looks with generalities in that case. Its hard enough to do with purebreds let alone a mixed breed.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Jeez, look where my ONE question got me?? Sorry guys, didn't mean to open a can of worms  
Willowy, thank you VERY much for the link, I will check that out..the first place I go is petfinder and the local shelter pages on the net, but haven't even gotten THAT far yet..thought I would check with my DF family first I always check my local paper first as well. Will hopefully get to research this week. Thank you guys for all the input


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

shell07 said:


> Jeez, look where my ONE question got me?? Sorry guys, didn't mean to open a can of worms
> Willowy, thank you VERY much for the link, I will check that out..the first place I go is petfinder and the local shelter pages on the net, but haven't even gotten THAT far yet..thought I would check with my DF family first I always check my local paper first as well. Will hopefully get to research this week. Thank you guys for all the input


Yeah, designer dogs/hybrids/whateveryoucallthem can be a very very hot topic 

I'm glad that you are taking the useful information and pursuing it though. I hope you are able to find what you are looking for


----------



## ELmostl (Mar 16, 2008)

oh wow..i didnt even realize that u spelled it wrong haha..my brain playin tricks on me..



KaseyT said:


> 1. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.
> 
> 2. "Hybrid" is perfectly appropriate to describe the intentional mixing of purebreds. While not scientifically correct, it's use to describe tomatoes, roses, etc. is accepted in common usage.
> 
> 3. Any "reputable" breeder who re-homes their no longer useful or successful show dogs or breeding stock are no different then the people re-homing their dogs on craigslist because they are moving, and have no business critizicing hybrid breeders.


oh please..ur joking. my local humane society mainly has these kinds of dogs because of BYBz nd idiots buyin designer mutts.

reputable breeders would never re home their dogs in a shelter , and also would never create mutts. and i realllly doubt any of them ever use craigslist
from what i understand if a reputable breeder can not find a home for their dogs..they live with them .


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> 1. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.


You're kidding me. Take a walk around my local SPCA. We get purebreds and toy breed mixes on a weekly basis.



> 2. "Hybrid" is perfectly appropriate to describe the intentional mixing of purebreds. While not scientifically correct, it's use to describe tomatoes, roses, etc. is accepted in common usage.


You can use whatever word you want, but misusing it to fool an ignorant buyer into purchasing a mutt is just wrong.



> 3. Any "reputable" breeder who re-homes their no longer useful or successful show dogs or breeding stock are no different then the people re-homing their dogs on craigslist because they are moving, and have no business critizicing hybrid breeders.


There's a difference between a family putting an ad up in the paper or Craigslist, or putting their dog in a shelter, and a breeder rehoming his retired show dog. Let me assure you the process for the latter is much more complicated and involves no less screening than that of placing an 8 week-old puppy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> 1. You will not find a small cute dogs in a shelter, purebred, mixed breed, designer dog, or otherwise. When they do come in, they are snapped up by shelter employees, friends and families of employees, or shelter benefactors.


That is very not true and I have no idea where you're pulling this from.

From someone who works in a real local shelter, we get in small cute dogs ALL the time. We usually have at least 6 different toy sized dogs in the shelter. Right now we have a shih tzu, a mini doxie, three chihuahuas and a schnoodle named Matilda.  All young dogs. Recently we've also had more shih tzus, a pomapoo pup that was 10 weeks old, an 8 week old schnoodle puppy, a small unidentifiable white fluffy mix puppy, lots and lots of chihuahuas and doxies to name a few. Most of our small dogs are purebred or some form of poodle mix. 

None were adopted by shelter workers. We all tend to be pretty full as far as dogs go ourselves. Of the entire time I've been there a grand total of two dogs were adopted by workers. One was a weimaraner that was adopted by the manager and another was a really homely looking suspected catahoula/acd/maybe border collie cross named Pebbles by a vet that comes and does all the shots on our dogs. 

I'm sure this varies depending on area, but it is not impossible to find a cute small dog in a shelter. And I am not saying you have to get a cute dog from a shelter rather a breeder but to say you can't find one is just well... not true. 



> 3. Any "reputable" breeder who re-homes their no longer useful or successful show dogs or breeding stock are no different then the people re-homing their dogs on craigslist because they are moving, and have no business critizicing hybrid breeders.


How so? One puts up ads in a listing, usually requires no forms for their dogs and the other usually only offers their dogs to people they know and VERY qualified homes with extensive screening. I have three of my dogs this way. They were never at risk of being homeless. if no better home could've been found for them then they'd have stayed with their breeder no problem. However, the breeder realizes that they get a better life here than they would there so we have them now.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

We went to the Orphans of the Storm in our area (Chicago metro) and the employee who helped us told us that we will have a hard time finding a poodle mix or other "designer" dog at their shelter. They said they rarely get them in and the ones they do get are snapped up immediately.

There are tons of Pit Bull mixes though.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Laurelin,

Does your shelter work with rescue orgs? There is quite a few Dachshund rescues in TX and I'm hopeful they would pull the mini Doxie.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> 1. Im assuming this is a joke. I can take you to every shelter in my area and show you anywhere from 100-500 dogs in a DAY that meet the small, cute, and often purebred criteria.
> 
> 2.* IN dogs*, hybrid is used as ignorant slang. It isn't an accepted term of professional dog people, unlike the use of "hybrid" when describing plants, where it is accepted. The main problem with the term is the asumption of hybrid vigor.
> 
> ...


What she said.


----------



## KDesirea (Mar 20, 2008)

Honestly, once I saw where this thread was going I didn't read all the responses. I just wanted to give you my personal experience with a Lhasa. We adopted our Lhasa from a rescue. I have to tell you that he is the sweetest, cutest most layed back dog that we have ever owned. He had been treated very badly and needed a home. I guess I'm just pointing out that while I am not really familiar with the Yorkie / Lhasa mix, there are lots of Lhasa Apsos that will make great pets and need homes.

 Good Luck with your search!


----------



## osephine (May 4, 2009)

Hi did you find a Yorki-Apso? Stunning little things Extreemly faithfull. 
Remember the next time anyone says mutt. Shitzus are Lhasa Pug cross & Brishons have 5 diffrent breeds in them to get how they are today.
So enjoy the doggie you have. To me they are all beautifull


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Laurelin - If the dachs is in danger, please PM me his info? I've got friends in your local Dachs rescue.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Shitzus are Lhasa Pug cross & Brishons have 5 diffrent breeds in them to get how they are today.


Had....and a lot more went into it than that.

They no longer have "5 different breeds in them" because they are their own breed, and breed true.

And it's Shih Tzu and Bichon.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

osephine said:


> Hi did you find a Yorki-Apso? Stunning little things Extreemly faithfull.
> Remember the next time anyone says mutt. Shitzus are Lhasa Pug cross & Brishons have 5 diffrent breeds in them to get how they are today.
> So enjoy the doggie you have. To me they are all beautifull


Yes all dogs are beautiful, it doesn't matter weather they are mutts or purebreds. but not all breeders are wonderful and many breeders will just try and make a quick buck, and it's more common for mutts to be bred by bad, irresponsible people. That's why a lot of people say "if you want a mutt, go to a shelter" because it's MUCH harder to find a responsible breeder of mutts.


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Yes all dogs are beautiful, it doesn't matter weather they are mutts or purebreds. but not all breeders are wonderful and many breeders will just try and make a quick buck, and it's more common for mutts to be bred by bad, irresponsible people. That's why a lot of people say "if you want a mutt, go to a shelter" because it's MUCH harder to find a responsible breeder of mutts.


Ditto this, good post 

At our local shelter there are always TONS of small dogs in there. Lots of "designer" mixes, but also lots of purebreds as well!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Thread necromancy yaaaay.


No, serously. This thread is almost a year old.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> No, there are not lots of little designer dogs looking for homes in shelters. Small fluffy dogs rarely end up in shelters and when they do are adopted immediately, generally by a staff members friend.


If you would've read a few more posts you would've noticed that you already said this in this thread. LAST YEAR.


Let it die, please!


----------



## osephine (May 4, 2009)

SORRY about the spelling. I am dyslexic & do my best. I agree they are pure breeds now. But they had to start somewhere. New breeds also reduce risk of the little ones being interbreed.


----------

